# All Bran



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Would anyone know does All Bran which is quite high fibre make bloating worse?I only ask because today I've actually had to go twice for poops - first one was bitty but the second time I would class it as a really good BM and I haven't had the feeling I want to go any more or I have wind/gas - which I think is quite good. But I am very bloated - I would have thought that having a really good BM would alleviated the bloating but wonder is it still because the All Bran is working through the digestion? Or is the bloating related to something else?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Would anyone know does All Bran which is quite high fibre make bloating worse?I only ask because today I've actually had to go twice for poops - first one was bitty but the second time I would class it as a really good BM and I haven't had the feeling I want to go any more or I have wind/gas - which I think is quite good. But I am very bloated - I would have thought that having a really good BM would alleviated the bloating but wonder is it still because the All Bran is working through the digestion? Or is the bloating related to something else?


Hi JM,Possibly...There's a few factors you might want to consider:-Salt content of AB _may cause bloating/gas (it does with me anyway) _Sugar content of AB _may cause bloating/gas_Did you have additional sugar with the AB?Milk taken with AB _may cause bloating/gas_Soya milk?_ may cause bloating/gas_Try keeping food log and record symptoms that ensueYW=}}=


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi Thanks for that - never gave the salt a thought - going to try dried milk tomorrow - no additional sugar so the only other thing may be the sugar.But I'm not even having the required daily amount.Do you know any other high fibre cereals (All Bran does have a good fibre content - it's quite high which is good) that I could try - cannot take oats due to an allergy - and I'm UK based.Would muesli have as much fibre?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Hi Thanks for that - never gave the salt a thought - going to try dried milk tomorrow - no additional sugar so the only other thing may be the sugar.But I'm not even having the required daily amount.Do you know any other high fibre cereals (All Bran does have a good fibre content - it's quite high which is good) that I could try - cannot take oats due to an allergy - and I'm UK based.Would muesli have as much fibre?


Hi J,Have you tried linseeds - fabulous. You can get packet of at health food shops.Take spoonfull of am and pm with lots and lots of water.If they're too rough on the botty, you can get same in powdered form.YW=}}=ps milk in powdered form can cause problems for some


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Tried linseeds and couldn't swallow them but may try the powdered form. How do you take them?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Tried linseeds and couldn't swallow them but may try the powdered form. How do you take them?


Hi J,I take them whole, but you can crush them will rolling pin or buy powdered from health food shop.Just found thiswww.npc.co.uk/MeReC_Bulletins/2003Volumes/Vol14no6supplement.pdfgives fibre content of food items, including breakfast cereals, muesli etcHope this helps.YW


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that - today I think my bloating seems better so perhaps it's been a case of my system getting used to the fibre.Did you have any side effects from flax - when I tried the seeds and the oil I got a weird feeling in my arms - like a coldness and muscle ache - did you have anything like this. How long does the flax take to work - i.e. if you take it on a morning how long before you have a poop?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

PS What does everyone else eat for breakfast?


----------



## young windy (May 14, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> Thanks for that - today I think my bloating seems better so perhaps it's been a case of my system getting used to the fibre.Did you have any side effects from flax - when I tried the seeds and the oil I got a weird feeling in my arms - like a coldness and muscle ache - did you have anything like this. How long does the flax take to work - i.e. if you take it on a morning how long before you have a poop?


Hi J,Never tried the flax oilDidn't experience symptoms - as you described - with seedsTime to take effect - very much depends on individualWith me, if I took tablespoonful with litre of water at 6pm I went to do a poop poop at 8am the next morningI thinks it's a case of trial and error, as with most thingsYW=}}=


----------



## chris7467 (May 8, 2007)

young windy said:


> Hi J,I take them whole, but you can crush them will rolling pin or buy powdered from health food shop.Just found thiswww.npc.co.uk/MeReC_Bulletins/2003Volumes/Vol14no6supplement.pdfgives fibre content of food items, including breakfast cereals, muesli etcHope this helps.YW


I always use a coffee grinder to grind the seeds.


----------

